# Лечение межпозвонковой грыжи лазером в Украине



## Taty_ana (21 Ноя 2011)

Всем доброго здравия!
Интересует такой вопрос: где и в каких клиниках Украины можно провести данную процедуру? (у мамы грыжа поясничного отдела  7 мм)
Также интересуют отзывы об этом методе.

Очень прошу помочь с адресами и телефонами. Google исчерпывающего отвела не дал (хотя может не там искала) , да и хотелось бы услышать мнение людей, разбирающихся в данной проблеме.  Мне, как человеку далекому от медицины, трудно разобраться самостоятельно в данном вопросе .

С уважением, Татьяна.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (21 Ноя 2011)

НИИ нейрохирургии им. Ромоданова.  Киев, ул. Мануильского 32


----------



## Taty_ana (21 Ноя 2011)

Спасибо, Игорь!
А как врач, что можете сказать об этом методе? (мы живем в маленьком городке и проконсультироваться у опытного врача нет возможности). Какие плюсы-минусы?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (21 Ноя 2011)

Плюсы - малый травматизм,  минусы -  не берут большие размеры


----------



## zMarinaz (21 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> плюсы малый травматизм. минусы не берут большые размеры


До скольких мм берет?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (21 Ноя 2011)

Я не помню, то ли до 5, то ли до 3, но могу ошибаться, позвоните по телефону и все уточните непосредственно у хирургов. Заведует лазером кажется Хижняк, если моя информация не устарела.


----------

